# Xmas Wish List ?



## Dog (6 Dec 2003)

Apart from wanting world peace and free beer after 10pm anyone have anything they'd like Santa to drop, carefully, down their chimney/through the letter box ?

Santa visits places like this on his rounds so ask away :wink:


----------



## Drew (6 Dec 2003)

My wish is for a new leg so I can get on building my new workshop. Up to now I've been of sick six months because of a ******* insect bite in the leg, 
and while they were never going to be called pretty at least I had a matching set.
:lol: 
I've got cabin fever after so long not being able to get about properly and I want the workshop so badly I can almost taste it. Never has anything been as thoroughly planned and replanned discarded and planned again in my life. :? 
Still, they say anticipation is almost as good as the real thing.

I hope Santa is good to the lot of us. WOODWORKERS RULE OK! :lol: 

Drew

The free beer gets my vote as well.


----------



## Midnight (7 Dec 2003)

would I be being greedy to hope for a restored Norris A7...???


----------



## Signal (7 Dec 2003)

Hmm,

free beeeerrrr!

Nope, I know my own personal house elf, or should
I say workshop elf to tidy up, put things away and master
sharpening on my behalf.....

Now that would be heaven...

Signal


----------



## Alf (7 Dec 2003)

That's an easy one; about 64 hours in the day and the energy to use them. With that, anything else is possible. :lol: 

I could cope with free beer too though... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf

Drew, bad luck about your leg, mate. Hope the new year brings you better luck and a spiffy new w'shop.


----------



## Gill (7 Dec 2003)

Hope Santa doesn't try to land his sleigh on my workshop roof :?

'Tis the season of mulled wine so I'm off the beer (actually, it's lager normally) for a while. Hmmm... it'd be nice to get something for carving that didn't involve a turkey.

Yours

Gill

PS Sympathies on the leg, Drew.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dec 2003)

HI FOLKS A heated, warm workshop would do me a treat for xmas. So,if you are listening santa.

At present the work gets done in a garage cum workshop,which has a tin roof,so its cold in the winter months.
This means most of the messy stuff get done outside,and then the rest gets finished in the house.

The boss sometimes says i get in the way,because she likes to spread herself around the house making quilts (her passion in life,after me. lol)

merry xmas to one and all

regards
JOHN


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dec 2003)

If santa is reading these i would like to borrow about half a dozen elves to finish my new workshop, ohhh and a nice big pile of wood (pref 6" x 2"x96") not fussy oak will do, ohhh did someone say free beer and opps startin to get greedy now better stop :lol:


----------



## trevtheturner (7 Dec 2003)

I go along with Dog's wish for world peace and free beer (not sure why 10pm is significant, though. If free beer, real ale, is not possible then I go for single malt).

But remember: happiness is wanting what you have, not having what you want - oh, dear, that sounds a bit serious - must be the single malt starting to take effect - but I'm not in the workshop!!


----------



## trevtheturner (7 Dec 2003)

Drew,

Amazing what the little b*****s can do isn't it. Best wishes now, after so long, for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Signal (7 Dec 2003)

Drew,

sorry mate, missed the bit about your gammy leg.

Hope its on the mend and youll soon be up and running
again.

If yah dont mind me asking what was it that took a nip at
you? 

Cheers

Signal


----------



## Newbie_Neil (8 Dec 2003)

Drew

I hope you are able to start work on the shop again.

Best wishes
Neil


----------



## CYC (8 Dec 2003)

I wish for "The BIG Book of Projects" cause I can't find it... ahahaha  

I wish for lots of guinness and irish coffees, mmmmm sweet guinness... and of course world peace!

CYC
Off to stock on the Guinness.


----------



## Philly (8 Dec 2003)

Hey All,
I would'nt mind a Felder Combo along with matching big warm workshop. Or just some more Danish oil then.
Merry Xmas all,
Philly  
(in a realistic mood!)


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dec 2003)

How about a TL1000R with Dynojet Stage 3, twin Renegade race pipes, permanently sticky slick tyres, no cars, constant warm weather and free fuel. Hang on, that's the other forum I hang out in isn't it????

In that case I'd like time please. I never get enough of it to spare to get started with much, let alone finish it afterwards!!!!!! Come to think of it, I don't get much time to ride the bike either.....


----------



## Drew (9 Dec 2003)

Alf
Trevtheturner
Signal
Neil
GillD

Thanks for the kind words, I'm pleased to say the appendage is definitely on the mend. As soon as I can convince it not to go at its own pace I've got it cracked. :lol: 

Signal
I don't know what the little b****r was. I had just spent two days at an agricultural show so it could have been anything. It didn't even have the decency to wipe its mouth before having me as the next course. I hope it died of food poisoning.  

Ta muchly

Drew


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dec 2003)

trevor:

is that a motorbike????


----------



## Signal (9 Dec 2003)

Drew,

LOL, hope it brushed its teeth

Signal


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Dec 2003)

Oh, I nearly forgot. Santa, I am really trying to clear a space so that I can fit that shiny new yellow planer thicknesser.

All I've got left to do is to con(vince) SWMBO that I really need it now. :wink: :wink: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dec 2003)

kostello":38s44ypk said:


> trevor:
> 
> is that a motorbike????



Yes - sorry, my mind was wandering a bit. It's a v-twin, hence my avatar.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dec 2003)

it's not a ducati is it?

sounds like a jap bike from the numbers???


----------



## Dog (11 Dec 2003)

It might be this one made by suzuki ?





and in case that image link fails: http://www.mcnews.com.au/Testing/tl1000r.htm :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dec 2003)

my brother's got a suzuki 750.
can't remember which one 
it goes like stink though
hes always having things done to it.
i reckon he spends as much on his bike at PDQ as i do on tools!!!!!


----------



## Dog (11 Dec 2003)

Before my crash of two years ago on my Suzuki Bandit 1200 I wouldn't like to hazzard a guess on how much I spent on motorbikes over the last 16 years of buying and riding 'em...but I bet I could have had one h ell of a workshop by now :roll: Still, don't regret any minute of it


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dec 2003)

I hate to think how much the insurance is on a TL thou, and I don't care about top speeds so went for something smaller and fun. Mine is it's baby brother, the SV650.






PDQ did some very helpful work on a sick GS500 engine of mine a few years back - they're not cheap but very competent.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dec 2003)

saw my bro at the weekend he's on about a new rear shock and has just got a set of racing fairlings for his track days.
hes got an rgv750 i tyhink??


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2003)

kostello":2q5wjs2z said:


> saw my bro at the weekend he's on about a new rear shock and has just got a set of racing fairlings for his track days.
> hes got an rgv750 i tyhink??



GSXR750 by any chance? The RGV is a screaming two stroke and was not produced above 250cc. There was an RG500 a decade or more ago and the GT750 water cooled two stroke triple "the kettle" road bike (several decades ago!) had a race version, like the one Sheene used to ride, but I can't remember it's model name....


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2003)

yes a gsxr 750 his first bike was an rgv250


----------



## Scrit (20 Dec 2003)

I can think of LOADS of stuff I _desire_, some things I _desparately need_ (like my head examining for ever doingWW for a living) plus a few things I _covet_ but don't really _need_ (please, Santa, how about a 28-1/2in rosewood filled Norris A1 ?.....)......

Overall I think I'd better just wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year and wish the world, in these troubled times, that old biblical thing.... "Peace on Earth, Good will to All Men (and women, too)"

Merry Christmas, everyone

Scrit


----------

